# hilfe, wo bekomme ich Lektüre her?



## Mira (4. Dez 2003)

Hallo,

ich erstelle gerade fürs Studium eine Datenbank und bin absoluter Anfänger.. Vorgegeben sind: jdbc, sql, tomcat-server, jsp-Dateien (-> Einbettung in html-Code). Allerdings merke ich gerade deutlich, dass mir dafür die Lektüre fehlt, ganz besonders in dem Bereich, wie java, sql und html zusammenarbeiten.
Vorkenntnisse in Java und html habe ich ein wenig, sql lerne ich gerade.

Vielen Dank, wenn mir jemand ein gutes Buch/gute Seiten vorschlagen kann..! 
Mira


----------



## stev.glasow (4. Dez 2003)

wenn du vorkennnisse in java und html hast. und dich momentan mit sql beschäftigst brauchst du doch eigendlich nur noch jsp lektüre um erste schritte dieser art zu machen.
also hier ein paar links:

 :arrow: jsp einsteiger tutorial
 :idea: gutes buch (kaufe's nicht für 40€ oft wird's auch für 15-25€ angeboten - neu preis war einmal 60€)

und dann natürlich folgende bereiche aus unserem forum:
jsp
jdbc
Alles rund um die Programmierung


oder hast du etwas spezielleres gesucht ?


----------



## Guest (4. Dez 2003)

hey, dankeschön!

ich denke, ich werde davon einiges lesen.


			
				stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oder hast du etwas spezielleres gesucht ?


 also wenn es etwas gibt wie "sql mit java"-Tutorials, dann würde es mir auch sehr weiterhelfen.

Vielen Dank!
Mira


----------



## stev.glasow (4. Dez 2003)

hier:

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel2/java_200000.htm


----------



## Mira (6. Dez 2003)

der link ist super. Vielen Dank! 

Mira


----------

